# Not running right



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

'95 Lumina, 3.8 V6..( I just bought it)..Sometimes when driven it runs fine. Sometimes when idling, it lopes. When you stop at a stop sign, it runs so slow that it feel like it is going to die. Driving on the highway at 70, it will occasionally jerk. I know it's fuel problem, but being fuel injected, I don't know what to look at. If it was carbureted, I would know where to look. Oxygen sensor? Fuel pump? Injectors? Any ideas. 
I changed the air filter, gas filter and put in injector cleaner.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Iac motor. It controls air flow idling when throttle is closed. Just a guess. They can be cleaned. Sometimes they stick due to carbon buildup.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

toolaholic said:


> Iac motor. It controls air flow idling when throttle is closed. Just a guess. They can be cleaned. Sometimes they stick due to carbon buildup.


Thanks. I will try that tomorrow.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Brought it in for a code check to narrow it down?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

IAC won't throw a code a bunch of times of the passages are blocked. 

Check the IAC as stated before. That is the most likely. Usually held on by two screws.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

IAC I'd also check the EGR, some of the chevys in that era had EGR problems. They also can be cleaned.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Repair is on the back burner. My father-in-law passed away last night.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Rusty,

Sorry to hear of your family members passing. 

I hope that your family (wife) are doing okay. I am sure that I speak for a bunch of the board members when I say that we are very sorry for your loss.

Eric


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Cleaned the throttle body, now it runs good when warm. Still runs lousy when first started. Dies occasionally at a stop light even when warm. Ideas?


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I love when computer controls will not run right. The difference between electrical and fuel problems can very hard to tell. Start by checking everything you can check. Even the anti freeze. Then do a full tune up


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

When it's warm, it idles great and you can squeal the tires.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If it runs poorly when cold, it is typically and indication of poor fuel management. 

Look at the coolant temp sensor as well.

You do need the IAC to be cleaned still.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The IAC will be a job on this one. You can't even see it.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

rusty baker said:


> The IAC will be a job on this one. You can't even see it.


Should be on the intake manifold.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Should be pretty accessible as a general rule Rusty.

Post up a few pictures of the engine bay.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Different car, same engine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMNLLzrw-n0


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, but on the '95 the IAC comes in from the bottom. I know where it is, just can't get to it without removing several other things.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

What a strange design to bring it in from the bottom on that motor. Now I understand the difficulty you're talking about.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Probably just going to hire someone to do it. I have a lot of arthritis in my hands and might drop the screws. Just part of being old, I guess.


----------

